# Bathed & Infused, and Skindecent bath & body e-tailers



## ruby_soho (Feb 14, 2006)

Visit www.skindecent.com and www.bathedandinfused.com I have placed an order from either site, haven't received either yet, but am dyyyyying to order more. I know I have a problem with shopping...ok? Seriously, these products look amazing and have great reviews. Bathed & Infused is run by a cute married couple from Colorado, and their products are available in 350 scents!! They all sound soooo delicious. Skindecent is run by a woman, Marliss (who is super nice and great with customer service) in Alberta I think. She has soo many amazing looking products and scents. Skindecent's site isn't that hot looking, nor the product packaging, but I got over that quickly enough

 I placed an order from B&I for Body Fluff in Pink Sugar, and a perfume (which currently aren't available on the site due to packaging troubles
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) in a dupe of Lush's _Honey I Washed the Kids_, I can't wait to place another order. From Skindecent (I just placed it yesterday) I ordered a Body Buffer in Blackberry Bliss, Bath Fluff in Monkey Farts, Dry Oil Spray in Blackberry Bliss, Massage Melts in Vanilla Cupcake, 1 oz. pure shea butter, and a free Sole Relief Balm in Garden Mint. For every order over $30 CAD you get an online "scratch and win" ticket, and every ticket gives you either free product or free shipping. I'm hooked. And now anyone who reads this will be hooked. 

 I know it's a long post, but man!, I'm chomping at the bit to get my orders in, and I wanted to share it with you all


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 15, 2006)

Groan, e-tailers! I don't mean that in a bad way, it's just most e-tailers don't do int'l orders. Sob, sob. But then again, perhaps better for my wallet. I do have quite the bath & body product obsession!

I really want to try Bathed & Infused though. Ah hell, I want to try a lot of things


----------



## Lolita (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL what on earth do "monkey farts" smell like?


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
_LOL what on earth do "monkey farts" smell like?_

 
Everything a monkey eats! Bananas and coconuts and jungle fruits like that


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 15, 2006)

I've always wondered that myself! 

Is that particular scent nice? What are some of your favourite scents in either of these e-tailers?


----------



## Lushstar (Feb 16, 2006)

I am totally disappointed with the Bathed and Infused order.  More than 2 weeks and nothing in the mail! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It's not their fault; but I don't think I will be ordering from there anymore.  I'd rather get stuff from Canada so it doesn't have to go through customs.  Oh, and herro ruby_soho...


----------



## starlight502 (Feb 16, 2006)

ok so i have to share my obession it is http://www.mmucosmetics.com/  the orders take a while but they are SOOOO good. they have TONS of smells i have i have yet to be dissapointed! canada based company super great customer service


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starlight502* 
_ok so i have to share my obession it is http://www.mmucosmetics.com/  the orders take a while but they are SOOOO good. they have TONS of smells i have i have yet to be dissapointed! canada based company super great customer service_

 
 Oh man, I don't think I could handle MMU's 3-3.5 week turnaround. My friend (Lushstar) and I placed an order with Bathed & Infused two weeks ago that has yet to come in and we're dying. We're probably not going to order from them again, they're really nice and have awesome looking products and scents, but it's taking soo long to get across the border.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_Oh man, I don't think I could handle MMU's 3-3.5 week turnaround. My friend (Lushstar) and I placed an order with Bathed & Infused two weeks ago that has yet to come in and we're dying. We're probably not going to order from them again, they're really nice and have awesome looking products and scents, but it's taking soo long to get across the border._

 
Sounds a LOT like Little Shop of Beauty - but they make most of the stuff from scratch. Still, it's a bit of a killer. Though I do like that when the products DO finally make it to you, they're fresh and not chock-full of nasty preservatives. I mean, come on, you can actually EAT their chocolate chip sugar scrub!!! Ok, that doesn't mean you should...

...incidentally, if you have access to good quality raw ingredients, it also means you can make their scrub, minus an additive or two.


----------



## jasper17 (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm really impressed with the stuff I've got from Bathed and Infused and I'm having a hard time trying to not order more.  I realllly like the raspberry scrub bar - rub that thing around on your legs a few times before you shave and we're talking silky smooth!  The Clean Laundry scent is totally Downy, which I love, and the Chai scent is yummy.  I got some samples in with my order of the body lotion and I really like that as well - the scent is yummy at first but it doesn't linger, which I like a lot.  Oh and my shipping took about a week, maybe a little less, from *I think* Colorado to Illinois, so not sure why some of you have been having issues with getting stuff (unless your items are out of stock).

Another little etailer I had really good luck with is called Woobie - very yummy, comforting scents and lightning-quick shipping.  I've got her chamomile and lavender bubble bath, which is soooo soothing and also the Witchy scent in bubble bath and body wash - great stuff for really not too expensive prices and the labels are adorable!

I want to try Skindazzles but the shipping is kind of outrageous...  That might be the time to make one giant order - we'll see.

And of course, all of this was precipitated by Lush.


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 17, 2006)

So my friend and I got our orders in tonight! YAY! Bathed & Infused took soo long, we weren't going to place another order again, but now I badly want to. Skindecent stuff smells amazing! And it's such good value. Marliss gave me tons of great samples, and wrapped all my stuff in a cute zebra gift bag. Anyone who lives in Canada or the US definitely has to try out Skindecent!

PS: Monkey Farts smells amazing!!


----------



## cindyrella (Feb 25, 2006)

I got my first order from Bathedandinfused and it looked lovely and smelled wonderful. They wrapp up everything so pretty that you could pas it on as a gift (not that I do that). I love their body fluff in Pink Sugar!

BTW: here's another lovely site: www.scentualpleasures.com
They have mostly edible scents like f.e. Whipped Cream (yummie), Snow Fudge and Lick the Beaters


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok just thought I should bring this back up because I'm still in love with both e-tailers! I just placed my second order from Bathed & Infused which should be arriving this week (provided customs doesn't hold it hostage, although I think I'm gonna get nailed with customs fees
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I got:

4oz. body lotion in Havana Daydreamin' and Blackberry Lemonade
Perfume in Junebug and Cremasse
4oz. body mist in Sucre Bleu

And I'm already plotting a 3rd order. They just revamped their website, added new scents, and a rewards program!


----------



## Brianne (Mar 26, 2006)

MMU (www.mmucosmetics.com) is my hands down favorite.
I will gladly put up with the 3 week turnaround time because I have found their products to be the absolute best.  Plus the scent list is incredibly extensive (close to 600 scents!) and their customer service is awesome.  When they run specials it is the time to order - right now, for this weekend, they are doing free shipping over $24 to all destinations (they ship internationally).


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brianne* 
_MMU (www.mmucosmetics.com) is my hands down favorite.
I will gladly put up with the 3 week turnaround time because I have found their products to be the absolute best.  Plus the scent list is incredibly extensive (close to 600 scents!) and their customer service is awesome.  When they run specials it is the time to order - right now, for this weekend, they are doing free shipping over $24 to all destinations (they ship internationally)._

 
 I really want to try MMU stuff but it's pretty pricey. Their scent list looks amazing, and the product selection is great (but overwhelming at the same time). I'll try ordering from MMU after I get a job. I just wish the turnaround time was shorter, like 3-4 weeks not including shipping is too long for me.


----------



## Brianne (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_I really want to try MMU stuff but it's pretty pricey. Their scent list looks amazing, and the product selection is great (but overwhelming at the same time). I'll try ordering from MMU after I get a job. I just wish the turnaround time was shorter, like 3-4 weeks not including shipping is too long for me._

 
I wish the turnaround time was shorter too, but what a lot of people don't understand is that they can get hundreds of orders in a given day.  For instance, the Boxing Day sale back in December, they received nearly 800 orders.  The St. Patrick's day sale was close to 500.  Since everything is handmade, plus people request custom scent combos...they can only move SO quickly.  The prices IMO are on par with BBW and TBS.

But I can totally understand wanting to spend less.


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 6, 2006)

Okay I just placed an order with Bathed and Infused.  I have been watching everyones responses in this thread and hope the stuff I ordered will be as great as yours!  I ordered 2 Body Fluffs.  One in Cinnamon Rice Pudding and one in Mexico.  

Does anyone get incredibly overwhelmed by how many scents they have?  I swear it took me an hour just to pick out those 2 !  lol


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 12, 2006)

I received my order today from Bathed and Infused and Ruby...thank you so much for posting about it here!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Both the scents I received in teh body fluffs are amazing!  The Mexico one is a must have for chocolate lovers!  It smells like Abuelitas hot chocolate with spices !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  With Sangria of course!  

And the packaging is great.  It all comes in a giant Chinese take out box with a blue fortune cookie.  Definately a great e tailer!


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 13, 2006)

You guys are singing my song! I am an etailer junkie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bathed & Infused is awesome, and if you're ordering in the US it takes less than a week to get to you! I think mine was like 3 days.  You all must try St. Lucia, it's fantastic!  I love Skindecent, too, she is so nice and her products are great!  Some of my other favorites are Cleanse Your Soul (great scrubs!!!) Suds & Light and Coconut Hut.  I know there are more but I can't think just now...


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 13, 2006)

I recently received my order from Skindecent. Even though there was a shipping problem (1st package got returned for insufficent postage, 2nd package took 4 months to receive). Customer service was great though! I ordered a bunch of Pedicure Sampler Sets  for my in-laws and decided to keep them since they are absolutely wonderful. DH noticed my feet were softer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also loving their massage melts. 

Other etailers I've tried:
Bissy's Boutique - I hate to admit this but I love her Britney Spear's Curious type. I just checked the site and she's going out of business. I wish I knew this earlier so I could stock up.

Cleanse Your Soul - Excellent customer service. I love her Bath Milks! Her tarts are great as well. Frangelico Fluff and Irish Cream Cake are heavenly. Chai-nilla was a completely different story but it could be becauce it was in the Behemoth scrub.

Scentual Pleasures - Only tried the roll ons but out of the 10+ I've tried they all seem to have a fake/funky smell to them.


Dying to order from Moonbeam Bath and Mick's Wicks!


----------



## michy_mimi (Apr 16, 2006)

I received figment in a swap yesterday from Bathed and Infused and it is awesome.  It is a mix of sweet fig with mint and a touch of black tea!


----------



## cdnaddict (Feb 9, 2008)

the scentual pleasures site doesn't seem to be working... anyone???


----------

